# connecting to MoSH

## superbrain666

I have trouble connecting with mosh to my server.

I am getting:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The locale requested by LC_CTYPE=UTF-8 isn't available here.
> 
> Running `locale-gen UTF-8' may be necessary.
> ...

 

but my locale is set to UTF8:

```
 cat /etc/env.d/02locale 
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> ...

 

adding to .bash_profile

 *Quote:*   

> export LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> export LC_COLLATE="C"

 

but still getting 

```

ssh remote locale
```

 *Quote:*   

> LANG=
> 
> LC_CTYPE="POSIX"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"
> ...

 

What am i doing wrong?

----------

## jormartr

I don't remember why I did this, but on the client machine, which connects to mosh, I have on .bashrc

```

        export LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

        export LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

        export LC_NUMERIC=es_ES

        export LC_TIME=es_ES

        export LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

        export LC_MONETARY=es_ES

        export LC_MESSAGES=es_ES

        export LC_PAPER=es_ES

        export LC_NAME=es_ES

        export LC_ADDRESS=es_ES

        export LC_TELEPHONE=es_ES

        export LC_MEASUREMENT=es_ES

        export LC_IDENTIFICATION=es_ES

        export LC_ALL=

```

----------

